# Offroad E-Bike Wheelie Machine LIPO



## 25784 (Mar 22, 2012)

I finished this a month back but figure I should post it. I love this motor.....until I have to lift it into the back of the truck! Needless to say this motor is a torque monster. I will have to get a cromotor at some point but for now I got all the wheelie popping in need.

The battery cases worked really well and were a recommendation by my friend HumboldtRC http://www.nothingbutsoftware.com/catal ... ode/182699 
You can see more of it on the video

150 AMP INFINEON 
X5404 hub motor
60VOLT 20AH HOBBYING LIPO w/ Paralleled Balance leads.

VIDEO!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYKO6X7tvZg

Questions?????Comments?????Thanks for looking


----------



## o_teunico (Oct 25, 2012)

Nice wheelie!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Why did you bother with the front wheel?  Whoever was filming did some nice camera work.


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

Very cool project and camera work. Excellent job all the way around!


----------



## 25784 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for the comments...it was alot of fun....I probably did around 200 hard accelerations in filming that video and that hub motor was not anywhere near the melting point!


----------



## 25784 (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know if you all are already using these LIPO packs but they are such a good bang for the buck.....and the more us EV builders buy the more the price will come down.

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__15521__Turnigy_5000mAh_4S1P_14_8v_20C_hardcase_pack.html

Out of 60+ packs I have had only a couple packs with poor quality cells.


----------



## 25784 (Mar 22, 2012)

Has anyone on here ordered from this LED light company? http://www.ferei.com/eng/index.asp

They don't except paypal so just want to be sure.


----------



## lostinspacebar (Mar 4, 2011)

mikebikerad said:


> I don't know if you all are already using these LIPO packs but they are such a good bang for the buck.....and the more us EV builders buy the more the price will come down.
> 
> http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__15521__Turnigy_5000mAh_4S1P_14_8v_20C_hardcase_pack.html
> 
> Out of 60+ packs I have had only a couple packs with poor quality cells.


Hey, I'm actually thinking of using these exact batteries in my electric kart. Did you guys have trouble packaging these things safely? I'm worried about bumps and stuff.

How have they been performing under load? I imagine your bike is a little less heavy than a kart obviously, but yeah.

- Aditya


----------



## 25784 (Mar 22, 2012)

I use these packs in my go kart and they are sweet only a few volts of sag on a 400 amp alltrax at 60 volts under full throttle. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLpggF5eiBM&list=UUQr0oBx2pLBh7Lj_C0HOEqw&index=5&feature=plcp

No problems with build quality or assembly, easy install.


----------



## lostinspacebar (Mar 4, 2011)

mikebikerad said:


> I use these packs in my go kart and they are sweet only a few volts of sag on a 400 amp alltrax at 60 volts under full throttle. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLpggF5eiBM&list=UUQr0oBx2pLBh7Lj_C0HOEqw&index=5&feature=plcp
> 
> No problems with build quality or assembly, easy install.


Awesomeness. I'm going to be running the ME1003 instead of the series wound but hopefully there shall be many a donut in my future as well.

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## lostinspacebar (Mar 4, 2011)

mikebikerad said:


> I use these packs in my go kart and they are sweet only a few volts of sag on a 400 amp alltrax at 60 volts under full throttle. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLpggF5eiBM&list=UUQr0oBx2pLBh7Lj_C0HOEqw&index=5&feature=plcp
> 
> No problems with build quality or assembly, easy install.


Actually, one more question if you don't mind. Do you guys use BMSes with your LiPos? Or do you just use a simple harness to parallel/series your batteries?


----------



## 25784 (Mar 22, 2012)

That will be a great motor especially cause it will be 23 pounds lighter than the D&D motor. Post how warm it gets under a full discharge when you get it running, it will be interesting to see how hot it gets.


----------



## 25784 (Mar 22, 2012)

lostinspacebar said:


> Actually, one more question if you don't mind. Do you guys use BMSes with your LiPos? Or do you just use a simple harness to parallel/series your batteries?


Yes just paralleled balance leads.


----------

